# Need advice from foreigners in Egypt



## shafy

Hey guys, I'm an Egyptian man and my American girlfriend is visiting next week.
As you know all hotels and hostels doesn't allow unmarried couples to stay together in the same room. so I'm looking for a place to rent that we can stay together without any hustle.

I need replies from expats in Egypt or Egyptian who faced the same issue and have an experience with this issue.


----------

